# Judge Stripe Color



## wake00 (Aug 13, 2018)

Hello all, where can I find the color of the Judge stripes? Is this on the PHS docs? Build sheet? Any help is appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Wake00.

Here ya go.

https://www.phoenixgraphix.com/


----------



## wake00 (Aug 13, 2018)

Thank you! I see where Phoenix list which graphics came on which color. 

I see where Polar White is listed as having Yellow/ Red/ Blue stripes. However, I've seen where other Polar White Judges have Yellow/ Red/ Black stripes. I was curious how you can tell which color stripes came on the car for Polar White?


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I am guessing you are talking about a 1970 Judge.

Here is a pic of one, someone with more knowledge than me will chime in.

Pontiac GTO Coupe 1970 White For Sale. 24237XXXXXXXXX 1970 PONTIAC GTO JUDGE RAM AIR III "CANADA BUILT US SPEC Judge 1 of 289 RARE

Here are a bunch more.

https://www.google.com/search?q=pol...#imgdii=Zpxd1Ep0zaC9nM:&imgrc=HGvgr0amV8PsoM:


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

The GTO restoration guide list the exterior colors and the _recommended_ stripe colors. For Polar White, the recommended stripe color was Blue; Blue/Orange/Pink.

However, this was a recommendation and several other book sources state you could order different colors as an option to include the body colored rear spoiler or matte black as another option. I have several books that show other stripe color combo's on the white body - but they could also be clones or owners choice on the color.

That said, go with what you think you might like. I would email PHS to verify if the originally ordered stripe colors are on the documents or not. They should give you the best answer on it. :thumbsup:


----------



## wake00 (Aug 13, 2018)

Thanks for the advice and help :thumbsup: I greatly appreciate it. 

Unfortunately, PHS couldn't point me in the right direction either. 

I guess to be more specific on my question... I'm trying to determine if a 70 Judge is one of these...
phscollectorcarworld: Ghost Cars: Pontiac GTO Judge WT7 1970-1971

What's confusing is that no one seems to know how to decipher if a white Judge is one of these or not. The article mentions "WT7 doesn't appear on PHS shipping invoices or reproduction window invoices. WT7 shows up on build sheets but it varies from plant to plant how it appears." This even adds to the confusion.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

wake00 said:


> Thanks for the advice and help :thumbsup: I greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Unfortunately, PHS couldn't point me in the right direction either.
> 
> ...



According to Jim Wangers in his book, the white Judge with black scoop inserts, black spoiler, and special stripes was a sales failure. It was not until mid year that the Judge was "re-introduced" with the color of Orbit Orange that Judge sales turned around.

Is your car an early built Judge?

To possibly verify, I would remove the scoop inserts and spoiler looking for signs of original shiny black paint IF they are not already. If they have been painted over, then wet sanding with a fine grit to remove the paint layers down to the primer might reveal the true colors.

The Judge had black painted scoop inserts as part of the package. The black painted spoiler could be special ordered. So if all Judges had painted black scoops - black scoops would prove nothing. If you had an originally painted black spoiler, you _might_ have something, but you could also order a spoiler in black.

So it sounds like you would need the original paperwork or find the original owner to really confirm and verify if it is an original WT7.


----------



## wake00 (Aug 13, 2018)

Thanks for the help. Much appreciated. I'll check those few things out. 

It seems like the build sheet mentions the stripe color but I'm not sure where that is located. It sounds like that's what I need to figure out.


----------

